# Starter Bean



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Is there such a thing as a good starter bean?

Is it a case of go with what your taste buds might like from the description, or maybe go cheap to start until you're getting results?

Hand grinding at the mo but maybe a cheeky Mignon could be in order soon!

This is will be for espresso through a Classic in the not too distant future.

Thanks in advance,

M


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Do not go for a cheap bean (e.g. supermarket), it's a false economy.

Some beans are def more forgiving than others.

Though I've actually yet to try Italian job by Rave, I think it may be a good bean to start with (can anyone say if it's forgiving or not?).

It's cheap by the kilo and it'll be a taste you will recognise.

"Hand grinding in gay the no.." is information best kept to yourself


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Italian Job is a pretty forgiving and great value too.......which is good when your starting out as you'll get through a couple kilos really quickly.

Definitely get some cheap digital scales from EBay as the weighing the dose makes a massive difference.


----------



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Milanski said:


> "Hand grinding in gay the no.." is information best kept to yourself


Haha! That'll teach me for late night posting in an iPhone with terrible spelling correction! Have edited!

Thanks both for the advice, and the suggestion. Have seen a few posts crop up about this stuff so had a peek. Seems good value and if it does a decent cup too then alls the better!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What tastes do you think you might enjoy in coffee ?

fruity ? Caramel and chocolate ? Bright notes .

Have you tried and brew or pour over method of coffee you liked as these also give a great range of tastes for different beans and sales of roasts .


----------



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

I like caramel, chocolatey, kicky tastes. Don't mind some spice in there. Perhaps citrus notes too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok let's see .

EL SALVADOR FINCA LA FANY WASHED BOURBON - HASBEAN , CARAMEL , CARMEL CAREMEL......

Ibairi ( brazillian ) - extract roasters dark chocolate , liquorice lovley as espresso , chocolate milkshake as latte ( also extract original is a chocolate bomb too and worth considering )

Fazenda el retiro - origin roasters - plummy, raisin boozy .......

Outside punt hasbean guest espresso from Mrs Athas here

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/mrs-athas-little-tipple

Earth biscuit citrus , always loved this when I have visited Leeds ....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Are these 'forgiving' beans boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Are these 'forgiving' beans boots?


I haven't offended them enough to find out









this isn't mean to sound sarky but What do you mean by that ?

If you extract them poorly will they taste ok ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MJI said:


> Is there such a thing as a good starter bean?


Most people seem to like a good Brazilian Coffee. If you are not sure what you are looking for in the coffee, then it's a good place to start. they can be roasted from light to dark and give a different result at each roast level. To start with a Medium to Medium dark Brazilian might be the thing to try.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brazillian...

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-brazil-fazenda-mariano.php - medium and nom

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/brazil-fazenda-vale-verde-pulp-natural not tried need to but looks nom

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=84 blend with brazillian in it . Preferred as base for milk drink but was nom


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I haven't offended them enough to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...










forgiving in terms of being 'easy' to dial in and extract. With some beans I can pull them at all sorts of ratios and temps and all the resulting shots will taste ok.

Other beans are much more finicky to get to taste right.

I started on a Costa Rican bean but with hindsight I prob would have started on a blend - like IJ.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> forgiving in terms of being 'easy' to dial in and extract. With some beans I can pull them at all sorts of ratios and temps and all the resulting shots will taste ok.
> 
> Other beans are much more finicky to get to taste right.
> 
> I started on a Costa Rican bean but with hindsight I prob would have started on a blend - like IJ.


Ok I haven't found a to go them particularly hard to dial in then ...and I think they are tasty ...

More likely you just got better at dialling in and your skillz quickly progressed from the Costa Rican to the IJ...

For me Getting the taste right is effect by a huge range of factors nearly all under my control.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I started on has bean, Brazilians and other stuff, and didn't find any real problems. Only bean I've really struggled with was caravan's Rio azul, 9/10 were gushers

Playing about with ratios, messing the grind up and ending up with a NSR or quick shot and seeing how it tasted were all part of the learning process. If a bean tastes the same no matter how you pull it, it didn't really develop any understanding of faults.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I take the point that if the results are the same regardless then you'll not learn much. But as a noob myself I trashed a couple of hundred grams of Square Mile beans thinking that I'd got the extraction wrong as they were so citrussy/acidic, but had good results from Happy Donkey Classic Brazilian or Italian which is loads cheaper. Likewise some beans the guy in Paperback in Ealing gave me to try. I suppose a lot of it is figuring out what kind of taste profile you like. I think that makes me a lover of the darker roasts, but now I'm wondering if it's just that my palate needs educating and my extracting skills refining. There be dragons (and upgradeitis!)


----------



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This is great.



Mrboots2u said:


> Ok let's see .
> 
> EL SALVADOR FINCA LA FANY WASHED BOURBON - HASBEAN , CARAMEL , CARMEL CAREMEL......
> 
> I ....


Definitely considering this one! Thanks


----------



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

welcome to the forum mate


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok let's see .
> 
> EL SALVADOR FINCA LA FANY WASHED BOURBON - HASBEAN , CARAMEL , CARMEL CAREMEL......
> 
> ...


The first two sound great. Thanks. Will get them ordered tomorrow.

Is the jailbreak espresso blend similar in flavour? I'm after a toffee flavour to make latte so what should I go for also please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Try Rave's fudge blend


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Try Rave's fudge blend


Thanks I'll look into it


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Still waiting on my Hasbean order but the Raves arrived. It is very yummy with subtle range of flavours. Also what a massive difference it makes having fresh beans. More crema, flavour and the extraction is much better.

Time I ditch the Starbucks crap now.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there a coconut and dark chocolate tasing coffee out there?

Just imagine a Bounty - that's what I'm after


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My local shop had Volcano's Mount blend on for a while and they had coconut on the tasting notes i think


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great article, very informative, thanks.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Great thread - I'm in exactly the same starter boat.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

In the short time I have been grinding coffee for use on my gaggia classic I have noticed an enormous variation according to what beans I buy and where from. I bought some from a Bristol roaster, 2 single estate (Ethiopian and Rwandan) and a delicious espresso blend. My absolute favourite so far is from a great little coffee bar in Cheltenham. With these very fresh beans I am delighted with my results and am easily getting 25-35 second shots with great crema etc.

On the contrary I tried a bag of Fairtrade beans from my local coop and even by tamping with the pressure of a baby elephant and ramming the basket as full aspossible I'd get my 2oz in about 5 seconds. From Tesco I had a go with some Lavazza beans which were much better but a solid tamp required to slow things down and a little inconsistant in the cup.

My conclusion is that fresher beans are probably easier and tastier than those that have been on the supermarket shelves for XXX amount of time.

Like I say though, I am certainly no expert!


----------

